# drug test question for ibew



## rayelectric721

hey whats up guys, was just wondering...currently i take thyroid hormone because my bodies metabolism is slow...other than that i don't even drink or do anything crazy, will this actually fail me? i've heard from people in this specific union that they do a mouth swab...just wanted to know thanks fellas


----------



## rayelectric721

its called t3-liothyronine sodium...thanks


----------



## MDShunk

Pretty much any drug test you'll ever take has a form you fill out first that asks you for the list of any prescription and nonprescription medications you might be taking. They'll discount those if you show up hot on the drug test for something similar to what you're prescribed. 

Here's an inside tip... drug tests are expensive and, as a result, very few of them are all that comprehensive to help control costs. Alconol, THC, cocaine, heroine, and amphetamines are often all they test for. Unless something you're taking mimmicks one of those, 9 times out of 10 you're going to be just fine. The high-dollar drug tests test for a lot more. I'm not sure what they might be having you take in your area, and the lab will never tell you.


----------



## william1978

The IBEW drug test here is a BIG joke they tell you for months to study for the test. The last one they had when I used to be in the union they keep sending out memo's in your check to remind everyone that the drug test was on xxxx date.


----------



## LGLS

They pool about 50 samples together and just test that mixture, completely. If any of the tests fail, they know one of the 50 is on something. Then they go individually on only the samples from that pool.


----------



## sparkyboys

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> They pool about 50 samples together and just test that mixture, completely. If any of the tests fail, they know one of the 50 is on something. Then they go individually on only the samples from that pool.


that sounds stupid


----------



## william1978

sparkyboys said:


> that sounds stupid


 :laughing::laughing:


----------



## sparkyboys

Here's an inside tip... drug tests are expensive and, as a result, very few of them are all that comprehensive to help control costs. Alconol, THC, cocaine, heroine, and amphetamines are often all they test for. Unless something you're taking mimmicks one of those, 9 times out of 10 you're going to be just fine. The high-dollar drug tests test for a lot more. I'm not sure what they might be having you take in your area, and the lab will never tell you.[/quote]

heres a tip: yellow gatorade. sit it in the sun for a few hours.
i aint kiddin


----------



## sparkyboys

heres a tip: yellow gatorade. sit it in the sun for a few hours.
i aint kiddin[/quote]

i also used to use a girls pee in a bottle near my sac. had it every day. just change pee every 10 days

man i used to smoke hell a pot five-ten times a day


----------



## Bob Badger

The unions test the members drugs?

Totally cool, would not anyone having to use drugs that have been cut to much. :laughing:


----------



## paul d.

just curious; does the IBEW offer a re-hab program if they find " something"? we have random testing as required by contract with whoever govt. project were working on. if anybody fails the test they can go to re-hab class , then go thru evaluation and usually go bact to work in 7-10 working days. paul


----------



## randomkiller

I have it on very good authority that home made poppy loaf eaten in excess will cause a drastic failure.


----------



## 1900

paul d. said:


> just curious; does the IBEW offer a re-hab program if they find " something"? we have random testing as required by contract with whoever govt. project were working on. if anybody fails the test they can go to re-hab class , then go thru evaluation and usually go bact to work in 7-10 working days. paul


Yeah, we have rehab, which costs the union $10K or so 

If someone is performing dangerously at work, get rid of them. But keep your hands out of people's personal lives.

It sickens me to think that people can get plastered every night (and sometimes at lunch break!) and eat handfuls of prescription narcotics, yet if they smoke a joint every month they get into trouble.

And no, I do not do drugs, but I don't like having to pay for the testing and the rehab for people who really don't have a problem.


----------



## william1978

1900 said:


> Yeah, we have rehab, which costs the union $10K or so


 That sucks that all have to pay for a few for rehab.


----------



## brian john

paul d. said:


> just curious; does the IBEW offer a re-hab program if they find " something"? we have random testing as required by contract with whoever govt. project were working on. if anybody fails the test they can go to re-hab class , then go thru evaluation and usually go bact to work in 7-10 working days. paul


 
They do offer re-hab.

I had a helper that made the program was in 6 months and failed a random drug test. He was told he could go to re-hab work as a helper and reapply in the fall.

I called the re-hab specialists as I needed help, this kid was a good worker and had rent and truck payments due. The re-hab specialist told me this kid was not safe to be around electricity for at least 30 days after smoking marijuana. I laughed in the phone and gave this guy a piece of my mind explaining to him how bloody stupid he was. Anyway 6 weeks later they let him come back to work. I had hired a replacement and he went to work elsewhere.

Drugs and alcohol can be major issues but today there is a culture of support that makes a living off everyone being addicted.


----------



## 1900

william1978 said:


> That sucks that all have to pay for a few for rehab.


Well, it's part of healthcare.

If you have a drug problem and want help with it, that is fine with me, I'll help you out.

But I know of multiple people who have failed the drug tests we started last year because they smoke weed. They are some of the smartest, most aware people I know, yet they are off the list and in the program for a problem that doesn't exist.

Yet the people with the real problems, like the half of the E-Board that take 2 hour lunch breaks at the bar, get to skate. Or the guys on Oxycontin and Percocet bragging that they get free and legal heroin to party with...

That's life...


----------



## Arc Angle

My last drug test only had 1 question on it.

How many grams in an ounce?


----------



## brian john

I was eating lunch with a customer and watched two white color guys drinking lunch, 3 Martinis. If I drank one I would go out to the truck and sleep for 2 hours.

Also see those guys getting a six pack at 6:00 AM when Virginia allows sale of alcohol.

IMO pot is safer, better and NICER, wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy NICER, than alcohol. 

I do not drink or smoke (for the record)


----------



## brian john

Arc Angle said:


> My last drug test only had 1 question on it.
> 
> How many grams in an ounce?


 
32 grams in a ounce, 454 grams in a pound and a pound goes for (a pound of what? feathers or lead)


----------



## Rockyd

> Drugs and alcohol can be major issues but today there is a culture of support that makes a living off everyone being addicted.


Exactly!

Culture of slugs, would be more appropriate on the average. Government programs that will babysit someone from the cradle to the grave.

If ye love wealth better than liberty, the tranquillity of servitude than the animating contest of freedom—go from us in peace. We ask not your counsels or arms. Crouch down and lick the hands which feed you. May your chains sit lightly upon you, and may posterity forget that ye were our countrymen!

Sam Adams


----------



## william1978

brian john said:


> I do not drink or smoke (for the record)


 Me either. Never have.


----------



## Celtic

brian john said:


> I was eating lunch with a customer and watched two *white* *color* guys drinking lunch, 3 Martinis.


What were the black color guys drinking?

 :blink: 



j/k

:laughing:


----------



## brian john

Celtic said:


> What were the black color guys drinking?
> 
> :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> j/k
> 
> :laughing:


Colt 45 what else?

GOTTA SPEND MORE TIME PROFF READING as my typing sucks and my spelling sucks.


----------



## brian john

Rockyd said:


> Exactly!
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Adams


And when I have a beer once a year or so I drink his.


----------



## william1978

brian john said:


> Colt 45 what else?
> 
> GOTTA SPEND MORE TIME PROFF READING as my typing sucks and my spelling sucks.


 My spelling and typing sucks also.


----------



## user5941

I cut out smoking

I cut out drinking

I cut out chasing women

now I'm cutting out paper dolls...


----------



## s.kelly

Definately a sore subject here... can't imagine how something like pot has gotten so demonized.... 

My OL is a teacher and she does not get tested, but I do. Somehow I always get hit with a random at least yearly. Nothing to catch, but it still chaps my a**.

Can't figure out what someone does on the weekend has to do with pulling wires on monday.... but then again mabye that idiot Brian talked about at the rehab place could explain it to me :blink:


----------



## 1900

s.kelly said:


> Definately a sore subject here... can't imagine how something like pot has gotten so demonized....
> 
> My OL is a teacher and she does not get tested, but I do. Somehow I always get hit with a random at least yearly. Nothing to catch, but it still chaps my a**.
> 
> Can't figure out what someone does on the weekend has to do with pulling wires on monday.... but then again mabye that idiot Brian talked about at the rehab place could explain it to me :blink:


Hell, go talk to that guy "LawnGuyLandSparky", he'll tell you. He thinks that someone who smokes some weed shouldn't be an electrician, just a burger flipper or a shelf stocker at K-Mart.


----------



## sparkyboys

use your wifes pee. hold it on your nuts. no one will ever know. that can not test it to see if it is male or female. if the analyzer says you have protein(blood) in your urine, tell them you have had a urinary tract infection last week. believe me, it works. just change pee every ten days. use spice bottle with twist cap, tie string around bottle, string around belt loop, let hang by your sac. stays 94 deg. hold cup with both hands huff in to it to warm up cup, pour in pee, no temp change.

i used to smoke morning noon night middle of the night, you get me.

i no longer smoke, family too important


----------



## retired 7373

sparkyboys said:


> use your wifes pee. hold it on your nuts. no one will ever know. that can not test it to see if it is male or female. if the analyzer says you have protein(blood) in your urine, tell them you have had a urinary tract infection last week. believe me, it works. just change pee every ten days. use spice bottle with twist cap, tie string around bottle, string around belt loop, let hang by your sac. stays 94 deg. hold cup with both hands huff in to it to warm up cup, pour in pee, no temp change.
> 
> i used to smoke morning noon night middle of the night, you get me.
> 
> i no longer smoke, family too important


This practice is why alot of piss test today require a nurse or someone watching you pull it out of your pants and watching you piss in the bottle.
Smoking pot at work is not cool and does affect your judgement


----------



## brian john

retired 7373 said:


> Smoking pot at work is not cool and does affect your judgement


 
I agree, but IMO smoking on the weekend does not, no worse that beer.

I do not smoke or drink, I am a quitter!


----------



## 1900

brian john said:


> I agree, but IMO smoking on the weekend does not, no worse that beer.
> 
> I do not smoke or drink, I am a quitter!


I don't know how you get out of bed in the morning, what do you have to look forward to?!?!?!? :thumbup:


----------



## davis9

retired 7373 said:


> This practice is why alot of piss test today require a nurse or someone watching you pull it out of your pants and watching you piss in the bottle.
> Smoking pot at work is not cool and does affect your judgement



I agree, I have been "randomly tested" a few times, one time in college at the NCAA Regional Tournament for Baseball, the guy that was administering the test got right in there to watch.lol Talk about stage fright.

The other times the nurse just passed a cup and said " go in there, when you're done put the cup in the little door after you seal it."

Tom


----------



## BDB

brian john said:


> IMO smoking on the weekend does not, no worse that beer.


Just like beer, smoking will stay in your system and it will affect you hours later, I for one do not need the worry of one of my guys screwing up getting hurt or hurting someone else and then learn that he tested dirty, 
your company could and would be in alot of trouble. We random test and if you are dirty you are gone period.


----------



## randomkiller

1900 said:


> I don't know how you get out of bed in the morning, what do you have to look forward to?!?!?!? :thumbup:


With arthritis and the normal aches and pains of age somedays it is hard to get out of bed on work days but the pride of supporting my family and 
enjoying what I do at work sure the hell beats the thought of looking forward to a waste of time like getting high.


----------



## randomkiller

brian john said:


> I agree, but IMO smoking on the weekend does not, no worse that beer.
> 
> I do not smoke or drink, I am a quitter!


 
Normally I agree with your posts.


----------



## 1900

randomkiller said:


> With arthritis and the normal aches and pains of age somedays it is hard to get out of bed on work days but the pride of supporting my family and
> enjoying what I do at work sure the hell beats the thought of looking forward to a waste of time like getting high.


Jeeze...


----------



## sparkyboys

BDB said:


> Just like beer, smoking will stay in your system and it will affect you hours later, I for one do not need the worry of one of my guys screwing up getting hurt or hurting someone else and then learn that he tested dirty,
> your company could and would be in alot of trouble. We random test and if you are dirty you are gone period.


before i quit smoking bob, i had never been caught AT ALL. any of your employees could be doing the same thing. oh and bob its not like they are on parol, the nurses do not stand next to YOU, just behind, and i still used my technique. sometimes i had been observed by nurses, but the way around that is" nurse i can not pee with you staring in the back of my head. it will be easier for if you turned around" then making a loud long groan would i pour it in the bottle.

as long as you play it cool and calm, they do not even suspect it.
oh and they expext a temp change from 98-93, cause the cup is cold,
so do not threaten about what you know nothing of. i had it down to a science.


----------



## paul d.

any reportable accident is automatically followed by a drug test in our co. that stuff just aint worth it. :no:


----------



## sparkyboys

paul d. said:


> any reportable accident is automatically followed by a drug test in our co. that stuff just aint worth it. :no:


only idiots who do not follow safety rules get hurt paul. i have never been hurt on the job. 

i aslso do not smoke anymore either, my family is way to important


----------



## randomkiller

sparkyboys said:


> before i quit smoking bob, i had never been caught AT ALL. any of your employees could be doing the same thing. oh and bob its not like they are on parol, the nurses do not stand next to YOU, just behind, and i still used my technique. sometimes i had been observed by nurses, but the way around that is" nurse i can not pee with you staring in the back of my head. it will be easier for if you turned around" then making a loud long groan would i pour it in the bottle.
> 
> as long as you play it cool and calm, they do not even suspect it.
> oh and they expext a temp change from 98-93, cause the cup is cold,
> so do not threaten about what you know nothing of. i had it down to a science.


 
Wow, I bet that would make your parents proud.


----------



## randomkiller

1900 said:


> Hell, go talk to that guy "LawnGuyLandSparky", he'll tell you. He thinks that someone who smokes some weed shouldn't be an electrician, just a burger flipper or a shelf stocker at K-Mart.


 
I bet there are more people on this site that agree with him than you think.


----------



## sparkyboys

its whatever. i aint posting anymore to this thread. anyone can get around your drug tests.

i aint trying to prove anything.

they were just suggestions


----------



## Minuteman

brian john said:


> I agree, but IMO smoking on the weekend does not, no worse that beer.
> 
> I do not smoke or drink, I am a quitter!


I have done a little of most drugs, and a lot of some. I have also drank like a Sailor on shore leave. Gave it all up, including cigarettes, August 16, 1984. :thumbup:


----------



## william1978

Minuteman said:


> I have done a little of most drugs, and a lot of some. I have also drank like a Sailor on shore leave. Gave it all up, including cigarettes, August 16, 1984. :thumbup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1900

randomkiller said:


> I bet there are more people on this site that agree with him than you think.


I doubt it, there are only a few of you. The rest of the people use their common sense to acknowledge the dangers of alcohol and prescription narcotic abuse above weed.


----------



## retired 7373

sparkyboys said:


> before i quit smoking bob, i had never been caught AT ALL. any of your employees could be doing the same thing. oh and bob its not like they are on parol, the nurses do not stand next to YOU, just behind, and i still used my technique. sometimes i had been observed by nurses, but the way around that is" nurse i can not pee with you staring in the back of my head. it will be easier for if you turned around" then making a loud long groan would i pour it in the bottle.
> 
> as long as you play it cool and calm, they do not even suspect it.
> oh and they expext a temp change from 98-93, cause the cup is cold,
> so do not threaten about what you know nothing of. i had it down to a science.


 
Some of the test now require someone to stand in front of you and watch you piss. No problem if you cant piss with someone watching you then you dont get the job. I wonder how many people have been killed or hurt while being on drugs , including alcohol.


----------



## elliottSmith

I believe the issue of drug-testing is one of politics. Marijuana is much less toxic to the organs than, say, alcohol, or even tylenol. I've been around drunk people and I've been around stoned people, and I have to say that people who drink are much more disorganized and sloppy as opposed to people who smoke some cannabis. Cannabis, unlike alcohol, does not cause permanent brain damage; something that should be considered when we allow rampant alcoholics (or even regular "social drinkers") to perform electrical work.

I really believe that it is hypocracy to accept alcohol use while not accepting cannabis use. The laws are not based off science or fact; but based off biased and half-truths brought forth to an unsuspecting public back in the 1930's, when the plant was first criminalized. 

I do not condone the use of any substances, legal or illegal. However, I do believe that alcohol is much more imparing than cannabis.


----------



## sopranocaponyc

randomkiller said:


> I bet there are more people on this site that agree with him than you think.


 
when i worked for Local 3 as an 1st year apprentice back in Jan 03 i was working for ADCO and our job site was the dutche bank on 60 wall st. The Electrician i was working with smoked and even did coke at the job site, We also us too go to this bar Fantasia near wall st for lunch on Fridays and drink. I remember one time i came back from lunch and we had 2 hrs to go i was so drunk And they had me cut all the mongo etc. I never did any drugs while working. I did at that time do some coke from time to time on weekends at party's, but haven't touched the stuff in over 5 years.


----------



## Minuteman

sopranocaponyc said:


> when i worked for Local 3 as an 1st year apprentice back in Jan 03 i was working for ADCO and our job site was the dutche bank on 60 wall st. The Electrician i was working with smoked and even did coke at the job site, We also us too go to this bar Fantasia near wall st for lunch on Fridays and drink. I remember one time i came back from lunch and we had 2 hrs to go i was so drunk And they had me cut all the mongo etc. I never did any drugs while working. I did at that time do some coke from time to time on weekends at party's, but haven't touched the stuff in over 5 years.


Is that the real you typing, or the guy who hacked into your wireless network?


----------



## sopranocaponyc

Minuteman said:


> Is that the real you typing, or the guy who hacked into your wireless network?


LOL. Since then i have changed all my passwords.


----------



## randomkiller

1900 said:


> I doubt it, there are only a few of you. The rest of the people use their common sense to acknowledge the dangers of alcohol and prescription narcotic abuse above weed.


 

I wonder if you would still think that if you weren't a pot head?


----------



## steelersman

brian john said:


> They do offer re-hab.
> 
> I had a helper that made the program was in 6 months and failed a random drug test. He was told he could go to re-hab work as a helper and reapply in the fall.
> 
> I called the re-hab specialists as I needed help, this kid was a good worker and had rent and truck payments due. The re-hab specialist told me this kid was not safe to be around electricity for at least 30 days after smoking marijuana. I laughed in the phone and gave this guy a piece of my mind explaining to him how bloody stupid he was. Anyway 6 weeks later they let him come back to work. I had hired a replacement and he went to work elsewhere.
> 
> Drugs and alcohol can be major issues but today there is a culture of support that makes a living off everyone being addicted.


I couldn't agree with you more Brian. Well said.


----------



## steelersman

brian john said:


> 32 grams in a ounce, 454 grams in a pound and a pound goes for (a pound of what? feathers or lead)


I usually agree with you Brian, but here's where you are wrong. There are 28 grams to an an ounce. It isn't perfect but it is *28.3495231*grams per ounce. Grams are metric and ounces are American Standard or Imperial or whatever it's called. So it's *28.3495231 *grams per ounce, 16 onces per pound, 453.5923696 grams per pound to be exact. An 8 ball of cocaine is short for an eighth of an ounce, which is 3.5 grams. 

I also do not smoke marijuana. I do drink though.


----------



## Rockyd

> I believe the issue of drug-testing is one of politics. Marijuana is much less toxic to the organs than, say, alcohol, or even tylenol. I've been around drunk people and I've been around stoned people, and I have to say that people who drink are much more disorganized and sloppy as opposed to people who smoke some cannabis. Cannabis, unlike alcohol, does not cause permanent brain damage; something that should be considered when we allow rampant alcoholics (or even regular "social drinkers") to perform electrical work.
> 
> I really believe that it is hypocracy to accept alcohol use while not accepting cannabis use.* The laws are not based off science or fact;* but based off biased and half-truths brought forth to an unsuspecting public back in the 1930's, when the plant was first criminalized.


True real life observations. The government is too stupid to understand how to tax a drug. They're too stupid to deal with money (if they wanted solve the deficit, they'd have a federal lottery, and split 25/75 with the winner every week, yes the fed would get 75% but you would get 25% tax free -would you play?). Then again, a lot of the public isn't the sharpest knife in the drawer...

Have a friend who has epilepsy. Used to have to take massive amounts of pills. After a long discussion, the doctor and person agreed to try a little pot in the morning, and a little at bed time. That person only takes two pills a day, and a much happier liver because of the "alternative treatment". Properly used, most drugs are safe, it's when maroons decide to get crazy, is the only time we see problems. Recreational drug users are normally safer, and live a lot longer than cigarette smokers...which is legal?

For the record, I only do what is legal these days, to much of a money whore to let something get between me and good job - forced to comply because of an all intrusive government.


----------



## steelersman

My opinion is that anything in moderation is fine and should be legal. If the government legalized drugs, at least then they could tax it, regulate it and that would then make the drugs safer. Then you would have less need for people to get them through the black market, not truly knowing what they're getting. Most people would start getting their drugs at the drug store or whereever they would be sold instead of through whatever supplier they get them from now.

But I believe that part of the reason that they won't legalize drugs is that then there would be a huge loss in jobs, such as DEA, ATF, and some others that I can't think of now.


----------



## retired 7373

With all due respect to everyone and their opinions. Please be safe. 
If a fool gets himself killed that is sad. If a person gets someone else hurt or killed it is tragic.


----------



## 1900

randomkiller said:


> I wonder if you would still think that if you weren't a pot head?


There it is,I knew it was coming.

I guess you conveniently missed the posts where I said that I do not do drugs. 

I just have common sense, I could see the truth. My judgement isn't clouded like yours apparently is.


----------



## brian john

steelersman said:


> I usually agree with you Brian, but here's where you are wrong. There are 28 grams to an an ounce. It isn't perfect but it is *28.3495231*grams per ounce. Grams are metric and ounces are American Standard or Imperial or whatever it's called. So it's *28.3495231 *grams per ounce, 16 onces per pound, 453.5923696 grams per pound to be exact. An 8 ball of cocaine is short for an eighth of an ounce, which is 3.5 grams.
> 
> I also do not smoke marijuana. I do drink though.


On the street we always rounded to 28 grams to the OZs.


----------



## brian john

We will find out one on my apprentices just got popped for possession of less than 1/8 of an ounce. Pulled over for dead tags, no registration, no state inspection and now possession of pot. Dummy.

Rule Number 1; never carry illegal drugs in an car that is less than legal.

I do like to pull into the local high school "DRUG FREE ZONE" and pop an aspirin, thumbing my nose at authority.


----------



## steelersman

brian john said:


> On the street we always rounded to 28 grams to the OZs.


No offense Brian, but 28 grams is a far cry from the 32 grams you mentioned earlier. I don't think a dealer is gonna pour something out on a table for you and say: "ahh, here it's 32 grams, a little more than an ounce but who's counting"? Fat chance.


----------



## elliottSmith

steelersman said:


> No offense Brian, but 28 grams is a far cry from the 32 grams you mentioned earlier. I don't think a dealer is gonna pour something out on a table for you and say: "ahh, here it's 32 grams, a little more than an ounce but who's counting"? Fat chance.


Unless the dealer grew it himself. Or if he is your best friend in the whole world. Otherwise that other 4 grams would probably make the drug dealer about 60 more dollars depending on the quality of the weed. Don't ask me how I know all this!


----------



## steelersman

elliottSmith said:


> Unless the dealer grew it himself. Or if he is your best friend in the whole world. Otherwise that other 4 grams would probably make the drug dealer about 60 more dollars depending on the quality of the weed. Don't ask me how I know all this!


and if you're talking about cocaine then that extra 4 grams is alot more than $60!

At least this is what I've gathered from researching it on my own.


----------



## Celtic

Don't forget: May is electrical safety month!


----------



## sparkyboys

ok one last time to ruffle some feathers or backhair or whatever.

i bet there are more people in the union who smoke pot than nonunion.


----------



## brian john

steelersman said:


> No offense Brian, but 28 grams is a far cry from the 32 grams you mentioned earlier. I don't think a dealer is gonna pour something out on a table for you and say: "ahh, here it's 32 grams, a little more than an ounce but who's counting"? Fat chance.


Drugs cloud you mind....What can I say


----------



## brian john

sparkyboys said:


> ok one last time to ruffle some feathers or backhair or whatever.
> 
> i bet there are more people in the union who smoke pot than nonunion.


 
I do not know about that....I walked both sides of that line and saw plenty of casual smokers and pot heads.


----------



## sparkyboys

brian john said:


> I do not know about that....I walked both sides of that line and saw plenty of casual smokers and pot heads.


point proved !!!!!

Thanks Brian!!!!


----------



## 1900

sparkyboys said:


> ok one last time to ruffle some feathers or backhair or whatever.
> 
> i bet there are more people in the union who smoke pot than nonunion.


Of course, because non-union guys actually have to work to keep their jobs!!!!! :whistling2:


----------



## elliottSmith

steelersman said:


> and if you're talking about cocaine then that extra 4 grams is alot more than $60!
> 
> At least this is what I've gathered from researching it on my own.


Yeah, that is absolutely true. There is a reason why the criminal organizations in Columbia have so much power. Anytime that white powder comes into the United States, you can be assured that somebody got their head blown off for it somewhere down the drug chain to get that particular batch of powder to American drug consumers. This very rarely happens with cannabis; probably because Americans are smart enough to grow it domestically.


----------



## steelersman

brian john said:


> I do not know about that....I walked both sides of that line and saw plenty of casual smokers and pot heads.


I agree with you here Brian. I've worked both sides and I have to say I've been around more that were non-union than union.


----------



## steelersman

elliottSmith said:


> This very rarely happens with cannabis; probably because Americans are smart enough to grow it domestically.


 
While it may be true that fewer people get their heads blown off in the Cannabis trade than Cocaine, (although I don't know, I'm just agreeing that I can see this being true) there is still tons and tons of Cannabis being imported. I've seen hundreds of pounds of it being confiscated by the DEA and Border Patrol on the TV show about Border Patrol, which by the way hasn't aired any recent episodes lately. Their are a few shows that I got into and they must not have had enough viewers to sustain themselves. I hate that.


----------



## leland

I will chime in.

But!

I will Neither confirm or deny.
Just accept that you are responsible for you AND the ones you work with!

Your actions and past activities could adversely affect some one else.

Do what you do,on your own time,and if you do  what you do too late and wake up like you did not resolve your 'Fun'....stay the F home.

Treat it with the same respect as Saturday night, when you won't drive home. Hangovers can be worse then being High! (so I have been told)


----------



## brian john

Received a call this afternoon a friend called one of his apprentices just flunked a random test for POT....Like it or not it can and will affect your future.


----------



## Celtic

brian john said:


> ....Like it or not it can and will affect your future.



...and not just your immediate future....long term future when one might actually start to care....I'm thinking SWAC and TWIC


----------



## elliottSmith

steelersman said:


> While it may be true that fewer people get their heads blown off in the Cannabis trade than Cocaine, (although I don't know, I'm just agreeing that I can see this being true) there is still tons and tons of Cannabis being imported. I've seen hundreds of pounds of it being confiscated by the DEA and Border Patrol on the TV show about Border Patrol, which by the way hasn't aired any recent episodes lately. Their are a few shows that I got into and they must not have had enough viewers to sustain themselves. I hate that.


 
Hahaha yeah Border Patrol... what a good show. Well as much as I disagree with DEA policies 90 percent of the time, I must say: more power to the DEA for confiscating that Mexican crap they try to pass off as marijuana. Mexican brick weed couldn't get you high even if you smoked a whole pound of it. You would probably get more stoned if you tried to smoke hemp rope. Again, don't ask me how I know that:whistling2:

How stupid do you have to be to try to roll through the US/MEXICO border with any amount of cannabis in your car??? These idiots have nothing to lose, may they rot in a cell with the rest of their drug cartel contemporaries.


----------



## sparkyboys

sparkyboys said:


> i had never been caught AT ALL. any of your employees could be doing the same thing. oh and bob its not like they are on parol, the nurses do not stand next to YOU, just behind, and i still used my technique. sometimes i had been observed by nurses, but the way around that is" nurse i can not pee with you staring in the back of my head. it will be easier for if you turned around" then making a loud long groan would i pour it in the bottle.
> 
> as long as you play it cool and calm, they do not even suspect it.
> oh and they expext a temp change from 98-93, cause the cup is cold,
> so do not threaten about what you know nothing of. i had it down to a science.


just a simple reminder.
for all you (NON) smokers, smokers, agreers, disagreers, union, nonunion, crack scratchers, ball scratchers, etc, etc, etc 
THIS WORKS
NEVER worry about your job ever again


----------



## leland

brian john said:


> Received a call this afternoon a friend called one of his apprentices just flunked a random test for POT....Like it or not it can and will affect your future.



Like it or not. That (Pot) is Illegal, alcohol is not.

Do I agree? thats not the question.

Should it affect the rest of your life? I say NO. But....


For the record: I am all for the drug testing. 
My life may depend on it.

No Angel here,don't even think that. I've done things that I lie to myself about!!!!!!:no:

I also think the officials should DO the same. (Law Enforcement,legislators etc.)


----------



## sparkyboys

For the record: I am all for the drug testing. 
My life may depend on it.

oh so am i.
if you doing ANYTHING other than smoking pot is unexcusable. if you get hurt, thats your fault, not mine. i aint paying wc. but if you want to smoke, i do not care. i will give randoms when i own my own. but anything other than pot----you will be gone. sorry, i know it sound hypocritish but business is business. 

i have not taken my masters yet but i have a date.


----------



## erics37

elliottSmith said:


> Mexican brick weed couldn't get you high even if you smoked a whole pound of it.


That crap just gives you a headache.


----------



## leland

sparkyboys said:


> For the record: I am all for the drug testing.
> My life may depend on it.
> 
> oh so am i.
> if you doing ANYTHING other than smoking pot is unexcusable. if you get hurt, thats your fault, not mine. i aint paying wc. but if you want to smoke, i do not care. i will give randoms when i own my own. but anything other than pot----you will be gone. sorry, i know it sound hypocritish but business is business.
> 
> i have not taken my masters yet but i have a date.



So Sparky: Guy#1 shows up wreaking of rum. Eyes red and tired looking
Guy #2 shows up wreaking of weed.Eyes red and tired looking
Guy #3 shows up Wide awake clear eyed and ready to rock and roll--But smacked out on coke-

Whats the difference? Even if you remove # 3. Would you allow booze on the job?

Guy #1 Has a belt maybe a beer on the way in.
Guy #2 Tokes a joint on the way in.

Whats the big deal? (for conversation,because I have heard more than 20 guys (over the years) tell me,That So+so is a drunk,but they smoke 2 joints before the job.


----------



## sparkyboys

leland said:


> So Sparky: Guy#1 shows up wreaking of rum. Eyes red and tired looking
> Guy #2 shows up wreaking of weed.Eyes red and tired looking
> Guy #3 shows up Wide awake clear eyed and ready to rock and roll--But smacked out on coke-
> 
> Whats the difference? Even if you remove # 3. Would you allow booze on the job?
> 
> Guy #1 Has a belt maybe a beer on the way in.
> Guy #2 Tokes a joint on the way in.
> 
> Whats the big deal? (for conversation,because I have heard more than 20 guys (over the years) tell me,That So+so is a drunk,but they smoke 2 joints before the job.


ok. i need to get the job done. these are the only guys i have at the moment. lets say for instance. ok.

redbull.
#3 he good to go
ready to rock


----------



## leland

sparkyboys said:


> ok. i need to get the job done. these are the only guys i have at the moment. lets say for instance. ok.
> 
> redbull.
> #3 he good to go
> ready to rock




Devils advocate here: 100HP on ice. what good is that? wheels spinning and an accident waiting to happen.

Grunt work,Ok- i'm with ya. (sort of) Not that I've been there..ya know..


----------



## randomkiller

1900 said:


> There it is,I knew it was coming.
> 
> I guess you conveniently missed the posts where I said that I do not do drugs.
> 
> I just have common sense, I could see the truth. My judgement isn't clouded like yours apparently is.


My judgement is just fine, not cluded or over shadowed by any substances illegal or otherwise during the work week. I just don't want to depend on anyone on the job that isn't just as unclouded. I have seen too many guys on the job while there brain was elsewhere.


----------



## Bob Badger

randomkiller said:


> My judgement is just fine, not cluded or over shadowed by any substances illegal or otherwise during the work week. I just don't want to depend on anyone on the job that isn't just as unclouded. I have seen too many guys on the job while there brain was elsewhere.


If you think a guy who fires up a joint on Friday night is still 'clouded over' on Monday morning then you really have no idea what your talking about.

If someone shows up on the job drunk or stoned they should be dealt with immediately. If someone gets drunk or stoned on their own time it is none of companies business.

Maybe this will make more sense to you. 

Many companies have a no weapons at work policy, how would you feel if that extended to your off time as well?


----------



## TOOL_5150

Bob Badger said:


> If you think a guy who fires up a joint on Friday night is still 'clouded over' on Monday morning then you really have no idea what your talking about.
> 
> If someone shows up on the job drunk or stoned they should be dealt with immediately. If someone gets drunk or stoned on their own time it is none of companies business.
> 
> Maybe this will make more sense to you.
> 
> Many companies have a no weapons at work policy, how would you feel if that extended to your off time as well?




Getting stoned is illegal though. Drinking and owning guns [in my state] is not. 

Just a thought, I didnt read the whole thread.

~Matt


----------



## Bob Badger

TOOL_5150 said:


> Getting stoned is illegal though. Drinking and owning guns [in my state] is not.
> 
> Just a thought, I didnt read the whole thread.
> 
> ~Matt


So now your saying that if an employee does anything illegal on their off time the company should take action?

That greatly expands this thread as so far I don't think we have touched on that aspect of it.

Better not get caught speeding.


----------



## TOOL_5150

Bob Badger said:


> So now your saying that if an employee does anything illegal on their off time the company should take action?
> 
> That greatly expands this thread as so far I don't think we have touched on that aspect of it.
> 
> Better not get caught speeding.


But I didnt say that - I was just pointing out the differences. 

I fully disagree with business having a say in anything you do off the clock, unless it affects you while you are on the clock.

~Matt


----------



## BDB

leland said:


> So Sparky: Guy#1 shows up wreaking of rum. Eyes red and tired looking
> Guy #2 shows up wreaking of weed.Eyes red and tired looking
> Guy #3 shows up Wide awake clear eyed and ready to rock and roll--But smacked out on coke-


#1 - Gone
#2 - Gone
#3 - Gone


----------



## Minuteman

sparkyboys said:


> if you doing ANYTHING other than smoking pot is unexcusable. if you get hurt, thats your fault, not mine. i aint paying wc. but if you want to smoke, i do not care. i will give randoms when i own my own. but anything other than pot----you will be gone. sorry, i know it sound hypocritish but business is business.
> 
> i have not taken my masters yet but i have a date.


Try NOT smoking pot before you post. :no:


----------



## Minuteman

Bob Badger said:


> So now your saying that if an employee does anything illegal on their off time the company should take action?
> 
> That greatly expands this thread as so far I don't think we have touched on that aspect of it.
> 
> Better not get caught speeding.


Let's set some parameters. Some things are misdemeanors and some are felonies. Would you keep an employee that you know is committing felonies?


----------



## Bob Badger

Minuteman said:


> Let's set some parameters. Some things are misdemeanors and some are felonies. Would you keep an employee that you know is committing felonies?


I don't know the laws everywhere but in most areas you need to be holding a lot of pot to make it a felony. Where I am it is the equivalent of a traffic ticket for up to 1 oz, $300.00 fine. 

Police balk at ticketing marijuana offenders


But I am game lets make a list of laws employees can ignore and which ones they can't ignore before their employer takes action.

Speeding; Ignore

DWI?

Tax evasion?

Local laws regarding side work?

Spousal abuse?

Non-payment of alimony?

Non-payment of child support?

Assault?


----------



## Bob Badger

TOOL_5150 said:


> But I didnt say that - I was just pointing out the differences.


Well ....... if you where not implying that then the difference is irrelevant is it not?


----------



## TOOL_5150

Bob Badger said:


> Well ....... if you where not implying that then the difference is irrelevant is it not?


yup.

I knew i shouldnt have come in the union forum anyway.

~matt


----------



## sparkyboys

Minuteman said:


> Try NOT smoking pot before you post. :no:


obviously you have not read one of my posts. I do not smoke pot anymore. its been almost a year. 
but if i had three guys and thats all i had, yeah i would keep the one of the three, the pot head. and fire the others


----------



## miller_elex

I'm with Bob,

a good bong-rip now and then helps round out life.

Last time I sucked down a bongrip, I realised that we Americans spend to much time obsessed with our jobs.

This website alone is a case in point for the above. 

That said, I am proud to be a high quality installer, and take my line of work very seriously. A bong-rip helps me to relax, that way I can go on thinking about the job the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Rockyd

Man what a funny thread! Takes a shot at a guy who works in an open shop for being union (he's not)!

Thinking Miller has it right, what happens on your own time is yours. I know pot slows you down...proof? Look at how slow Michael Phelps is....(8 gold medals, and faster than a fish?):laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger

Rockyd said:


> I know pot slows you down...proof? Look at how slow Michael Phelps is....(8 gold medals, and faster than a fish?):laughing:


Hell, it's not like they are ever gonna put an electrician on the cover of a Wheaties box anyway. :laughing:


----------



## brian john

As I have said I do not smoke or drink, but given a choice? Fire up that bong brother, twist one up, pass that duber, don't Bogart that joint.


----------



## sparkyboys

i agree that a pot smoker should not smoke on the job.
what that person does on his own time, is his business, what he does on my time, IS my business. If that person, wakes up to a joint fine by me, but i would rather him toke a few times than a whole joint.
self medicating is good for some people. i used to do the same. i am ADHD, pot affects me differently, it does not slow ME down. it hypes me up, makes me more focused on the task at hand.
once i am a full fledge business owner of my own, i may toke every once in a while. pot smokers are hard workers, compared to alcoholics, and i do not like SPEEDERS what so ever. if i pop a test on all my employees and everyone fails with anything in their system OTHER than pot or alcohol, THEY WILL BE GONE, regardless of what everyone else is doing. AND i will be up front with them on THAT when hired.


----------



## Bob Badger

Results of Drug testing on insects


----------



## retired 7373

sparkyboys said:


> ok one last time to ruffle some feathers or backhair or whatever.
> 
> i bet there are more people in the union who smoke pot than nonunion.


 
There are a lot more non union electricians than union. By numbers alone I would say that is not true


----------



## retired 7373

sparkyboys said:


> For the record: I am all for the drug testing.
> My life may depend on it.
> 
> oh so am i.
> if you doing ANYTHING other than smoking pot is unexcusable. if you get hurt, thats your fault, not mine. i aint paying wc. but if you want to smoke, i do not care. i will give randoms when i own my own. but anything other than pot----you will be gone. sorry, i know it sound hypocritish but business is business.
> 
> i have not taken my masters yet but i have a date.


 



Sparkyboys you wear like a badge of honor your ability to illegally pass drug tests. I hope no one is ever hurt or killed by you telling people how to pass drug tests. 



I feel sorry for the people who may work for you in the future. You believe in a drug culture. No wc , well hope you have it when you get a contractors license.
If anyone was smart enough to print your posts and had the ability to use them in court in an accident case your goose would be cooked.
Remember you can be sued and lose everything you have. 
Think not! A spouse can sue you personally in cival court.


----------



## 1900

retired 7373 said:


> Sparkyboys you wear like a badge of honor your ability to illegally pass drug tests. I hope no one is ever hurt or killed by you telling people how to pass drug tests.


 That's impossible, there is no way that the knowledge of passing a drug test could ever hurt or kill anyone. Someone doing drugs might hurt them or lead to death if abused, but that's it.

Please stop with the propaganda.




> You believe in a drug culture.


 So do you...

You believe in the ability to buy (or have your health care provider buy) incredibly strong and dangerous narcotics, drugs that addict people to the point of robbing pharmacies and completely obliterate their minds. 

However, you seem to only care about the weed that Sparkyboy mentioned, why is that? Why not also include the alcohol that leads to hundreds of thousands of deaths per year, or smoking, or anything else that hurts both the person abusing it and the people around him and her? 

Why did you decide to only post about the one drug that has never killed anyone. And yes, that is a fact. Using pot and driving might have killed someone, but the fault is with the irresponsible person, not the drug. The same way we don't blame cough syrup if someone chugs it and then drives, the same way we don't blame guns (or at least we shouldn't) when someone shoots someone else.

Personal responsibility is an easy thing to master, some of you should try it sometime.


----------



## sparkyboys

No wc , well hope you have it when you get a contractors license.

oh of course i wll have workmans comp. but if you fail a drug test or breath analyzer as a result of getting hurt, then you will get no wc and you will have no job. you understand that, it would be me covering my ass thats all.
sounds hypocritish but oh well business is business.


----------



## randomkiller

Bob Badger said:


> If you think a guy who fires up a joint on Friday night is still 'clouded over' on Monday morning then you really have no idea what your talking about.
> 
> If someone shows up on the job drunk or stoned they should be dealt with immediately. If someone gets drunk or stoned on their own time it is none of companies business.
> 
> Maybe this will make more sense to you.
> 
> Many companies have a no weapons at work policy, how would you feel if that extended to your off time as well?


If you read my post you would see I said during the work week, in plain English the 40+ hours that are on the clock. I couldn't care less if a guy blows cats on his off time as long as it doesn't effect his concentration at work.


----------



## sparkyboys

retired 7373 said:


> Sparkyboys you wear like a badge of honor your ability to illegally pass drug tests. I hope no one is ever hurt or killed by you telling people how to pass drug tests.
> 
> tell that to high times and they will laugh their a$$e$ off at you, they been doing it for decades
> A badge? more like a belt buckle the size of your head.


----------



## randomkiller

Bob Badger said:


> So now your saying that if an employee does anything illegal on their off time the company should take action?
> 
> That greatly expands this thread as so far I don't think we have touched on that aspect of it.
> 
> Better not get caught speeding.


 
Very true, this does effect your employment status with some companies, they won't put you in the driver seat of a company vehicle if you have a bad driving record. Most companies in my area do a credit check, driver history, and criminal back ground check on perspective employees.


----------



## 1900

Let's all get wasted.

If 52% of the country believes that something should be legal, shouldn't it be made legal? http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/us_world/Its-420-in-America.html


----------



## retired 7373

1900 said:


> That's impossible, there is no way that the knowledge of passing a drug test could ever hurt or kill anyone. Someone doing drugs might hurt them or lead to death if abused, but that's it.
> 
> Please stop with the propaganda.
> 
> 
> So do you...
> 
> You believe in the ability to buy (or have your health care provider buy) incredibly strong and dangerous narcotics, drugs that addict people to the point of robbing pharmacies and completely obliterate their minds.
> 
> However, you seem to only care about the weed that Sparkyboy mentioned, why is that? Why not also include the alcohol that leads to hundreds of thousands of deaths per year, or smoking, or anything else that hurts both the person abusing it and the people around him and her?
> 
> Why did you decide to only post about the one drug that has never killed anyone. And yes, that is a fact. Using pot and driving might have killed someone, but the fault is with the irresponsible person, not the drug. The same way we don't blame cough syrup if someone chugs it and then drives, the same way we don't blame guns (or at least we shouldn't) when someone shoots someone else.
> 
> Personal responsibility is an easy thing to master, some of you should try it sometime.


1900 you obvisouly do not know what you are talking about. If Joe Blow reads on these post how to pass a drug test and did not know this information before and goes to a new job, passes the drug test high on meth and goes to work and gets another person killed by being wasted on drugs, how is that impossible.
I never mentioned pot , I said drugs. Prescription drugs are also on the piss tests.
Its not necessarly the drug its the person. Anything used in excess is not good.
I have seen 3 people killed and many hurt. I do not know know if any of these were caused by drugs. All were very stupid and should not have happened.
As far as pot it is not as harmless as many of you would like to think it is.


----------



## 1900

retired 7373 said:


> 1900 you obvisouly do not know what you are talking about.


 So refute what I said...



> If Joe Blow reads on these post how to pass a drug test and did not know this information before and goes to a new job, passes the drug test high on meth and goes to work and gets another person killed by being wasted on drugs, how is that impossible.


 Because passing a drug test did NOT get anyone killed. A meth addict killed someone. Once again, a couple of sentences did not kill your fictitious character, the person who committed the irresponsible and negligent action did. Do you understand?


> I never mentioned pot , I said drugs.


 You were lambasting Sparky when he clearly said he was only talking about pot.



> As far as pot it is not as harmless as many of you would like to think it is.


This is where you provide evidence. Without it, you are the one who "obvisouly does not know what you are talking about."

Again, I don't do drugs, nor do I condone the use of most drugs. However, it sickens me to see the propaganda being spread about weed, while so many much more harmful substances are so freely available.


----------



## steelersman

1900 said:


> So refute what I said...
> 
> Because passing a drug test did NOT get anyone killed. A meth addict killed someone. Once again, a couple of sentences did not kill your fictitious character, the person who committed the irresponsible and negligent action did. Do you understand?
> You were lambasting Sparky when he clearly said he was only talking about pot.
> 
> 
> This is where you provide evidence. Without it, you are the one who "obvisouly does not know what you are talking about."
> 
> Again, I don't do drugs, nor do I condone the use of most drugs. However, it sickens me to see the propaganda being spread about weed, while so many much more harmful substances are so freely available.


I must agree with 1900 on this. Makes perfect sense to me. By the way I actually can't stand smoking weed. I used to smoke it alot way back in high school, and now that I'm older I think back and wonder what was so good about it? I can't enjoy myself after I smoke weed. I makes me feel insecure about myself and my life and makes me analyze myself and my life too much. 

But anyway, I don't have any problem with people doing it. To each is own. It's a GD plant for crying out loud. It grows out of the freaking earth! Besides that I don't care if anyone wants to use any drugs. That's their perogative, not mine. As long as their not endangering anyone else, I see no harm in it. This is America. We are supposed to be a free country. We are allowed to have guns (at least for the time being) and we should also be allowed to make our own choices for ourselves as long as it doesn't infringe upon anyone elses. So if you like weed, then smoke it. If you like coke, then snort it. I don't care. Legalize it all. We could regulate the drug trade and put a hurting on the "illegal" drug cartel's by legalizing. 

I think that most would start buying from the stores instead of the street dealer, due to the inconsistencies of the street dealer. You know the store always will have it for you. Sure you may have to spend a bit more, but so what. You won't have to go through the hassle of calling the dealer or meeting him or going to his house or whatever. Think about it. Makes perfect sense to me. But then we wouldn't have much need for the DEA so their would be many layoffs. I think this might be part of the reason for not legalizing it. 

It should at least be decriminalized, such as in Bob's state of MA. At least they are not throwing people in jail for marijuana. Jail should be reserved strictly for violent offenses. We waste too many taxpayer dollars taking care of non-violent offenders in jail. Ridiculous I say!!!!!


----------



## Rockyd

I don't care who you are - it is mandatory to go to Bob's post at #101 and follow that link!:laughing:


----------



## elliottSmith

sparkyboys said:


> For the record: I am all for the drug testing.
> My life may depend on it.
> 
> oh so am i.
> if you doing ANYTHING other than smoking pot is unexcusable. if you get hurt, thats your fault, not mine. i aint paying wc. but if you want to smoke, i do not care. i will give randoms when i own my own. but anything other than pot----you will be gone. sorry, i know it sound hypocritish but business is business.
> 
> i have not taken my masters yet but i have a date.


I would say that your tolerance of marijuana is applaudible. I have the same views. There should be no place in any workplace for the use of hard drugs; this includes prescription drugs such as oxycontin (heroin in a pill) codeine, vicodin, etc. While codeine is a fairly mild HEROIN-BASED drug (meaning it is an opiate), it still does the same thing to the user's brain as *gasp* heroin. Maybe not as strong, but if you take enough of them, it's the same as heroin, except it is legal. These are the real drugs that impair people's judgement and coordination.


----------



## elliottSmith

And if you really want to know why employers utilize drug-testing, it's because it is a multi-million dollar business. And insurance companies love to deny people coverage for stupid ****. So say you smoked a joint 20 days before your drug test at work. You get popped off by some random drug test and barely test positive for THC. The insurance company can now either jack up the fee for your employer to cover them (big money for the insurance companies) or they can deny coverage totally. Who'se really running the show here?


----------



## paul d.

i'm wonderin if a worker can be denied coverage in a work related accident/injury if said worker test positive for illegal drugs/ medication/ alcohol..... ???? :blink:


----------



## Bob Badger

Rockyd said:


> I don't care who you are - it is mandatory to go to Bob's post at #101 and follow that link!:laughing:


Gotta have some fun with all this serious discussion. 


Some background music for this thread. :whistling2:


----------



## steelersman

I like this one better: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmjXY1BDMEA


----------



## sparkyboys

paul d. said:


> i'm wonderin if a worker can be denied coverage in a work related accident/injury if said worker test positive for illegal drugs/ medication/ alcohol..... ???? :blink:


yes. even if the company requires one if he or she is in an auto accident. can and will be fired. work or non-work related. especially if it is at their fault.

i have a business degree, and i have researched it.


----------



## Arc Angle

elliottSmith said:


> And if you really want to know why employers utilize drug-testing, it's because it is a multi-million dollar business. And insurance companies love to deny people coverage for stupid ****. So say you smoked a joint 20 days before your drug test at work. You get popped off by some random drug test and barely test positive for THC. The insurance company can now either jack up the fee for your employer to cover them (big money for the insurance companies) or they can deny coverage totally. Who'se really running the show here?


It would appear that the main drug we are talking about here is pot. Pot was made illegal way back when because a few companies wanted to put the HEMP trade out of business. The Hearst corp, which made millions out of cutting down forests to print newspapers, and the New York/LOndoN corp which produced NYLON ropes and wanted a contract with the US Navy to supply rope. Any dirt farmer can grow hemp and supply a product to the middle man which can make it into hundreds of things. But the rich guy doesn't get richer if Joe Farmer can plant 100 acres and make a buck.

The reason pot was outlawed has nothing to do with it's narcotic qualities, the drug companies took a while to figure out the pot could alleviate many of the symptoms that they sell millions of pills to reduce.

California is finally deciding whether or not pot should be decriminalized. Denver has already done so pretty much. If you let all the folks in jail for a pot bust out, then you would prolly reduce the prison population by 30%. 

How much money could a city save by doing that???? Of course, one of the growing businesses is private companies building jails...................

Do you think they want to lose 30% of their revenue???

I have been known to occasionally partake of the 5 fingered stupid weed. But hey, I have a patent, working another one, and am a productive member of society. What more do you want out of me?

I have fired more than one guy for coming to work coked up, I gave them all a warning. you know when you've got a cracker on your hands, they disappear every 2 weeks on payday for a day or 2. They may be great when they are there, but you need them there all the time if they are good and they have to be on the ball. (no pun intended)

The bottom line is, I don't care what the workers do on their time, it's not my business. BUT, for the 8-10 hours a day when I own your ass, I OWN YOUR ASS!!! I expect you to be at the top of your game.

nuff said, long post.


----------



## 1900

Arc Angle, the only thing I have to disagree with is the 30% statement. Most pot arrests are dealt with by fining or community service/rehab. I doubt 30% of inmates are there because of crimes commit around Weed.


----------



## Arc Angle

1900 said:


> Arc Angle, the only thing I have to disagree with is the 30% statement. Most pot arrests are dealt with by fining or community service/rehab. I doubt 30% of inmates are there because of crimes commit around Weed.


Ok, how about 30% for all drug related crimes? Drug related crimes means the carjacker that needs another line and the stoner that forgot to put his turn signal on.

I am not advocating the decriminalization of all drugs, but pot doesn't belong on the list.

My .02

Arc Angle


----------



## sparkyboys

Arc Angle said:


> It would appear that the main drug we are talking about here is pot. Pot was made illegal way back when because a few companies wanted to put the HEMP trade out of business. The Hearst corp, which made millions out of cutting down forests to print newspapers, and the New York/LOndoN corp which produced NYLON ropes and wanted a contract with the US Navy to supply rope. Any dirt farmer can grow hemp and supply a product to the middle man which can make it into hundreds of things. But the rich guy doesn't get richer if Joe Farmer can plant 100 acres and make a buck.
> 
> The reason pot was outlawed has nothing to do with it's narcotic qualities, the drug companies took a while to figure out the pot could alleviate many of the symptoms that they sell millions of pills to reduce.
> 
> California is finally deciding whether or not pot should be decriminalized. Denver has already done so pretty much. If you let all the folks in jail for a pot bust out, then you would prolly reduce the prison population by 30%.
> 
> How much money could a city save by doing that???? Of course, one of the growing businesses is private companies building jails...................
> 
> Do you think they want to lose 30% of their revenue???
> 
> I have been known to occasionally partake of the 5 fingered stupid weed. But hey, I have a patent, working another one, and am a productive member of society. What more do you want out of me?
> 
> I have fired more than one guy for coming to work coked up, I gave them all a warning. you know when you've got a cracker on your hands, they disappear every 2 weeks on payday for a day or 2. They may be great when they are there, but you need them there all the time if they are good and they have to be on the ball. (no pun intended)
> 
> The bottom line is, I don't care what the workers do on their time, it's not my business. BUT, for the 8-10 hours a day when I own your ass, I OWN YOUR ASS!!! I expect you to be at the top of your game.
> 
> nuff said, long post.


phuck yeah!!! this girl rocks hard, and i aint talkin about some crack!
she knows the history too. man i love history. she showed all you UP!!!
so stop your biatchin dudes!!!!


----------



## 1900

Arc Angle said:


> Ok, how about 30% for all drug related crimes? Drug related crimes means the carjacker that needs another line and the stoner that forgot to put his turn signal on.
> 
> I am not advocating the decriminalization of all drugs, but pot doesn't belong on the list.
> 
> My .02
> 
> Arc Angle


Sure, that sounds better. But since 30% is for all drugs and you're only talking about weed, we could agree that the number is much, much lower. Remember, the "stoner that forgot to put his turn signal on" doesn't go to prison.

BTW, you better watch out because to some people here, you are not a pot addict just because you think it should be legal.


----------



## randomkiller

paul d. said:


> i'm wonderin if a worker can be denied coverage in a work related accident/injury if said worker test positive for illegal drugs/ medication/ alcohol..... ???? :blink:


 
YES, it has happened.


----------



## brian john

The guy that worked for me is looking at 90 days for less that 1/8 of an ounce plus fines.

He went to court and they postponed it for 60 days so the cops can locate the evidence, seems the arresting officer had VERY RED eyes in court and was eating a tub of Cherry Garcia. HMMMMMMMMMMMMM!

They did lose the evidence.


----------



## LGLS

1900 said:


> I doubt it, there are only a few of you. The rest of the people use their common sense to acknowledge the dangers of alcohol and prescription narcotic abuse above weed.


Denial... it's not a river in Egypt.


----------



## LGLS

1900 said:


> Of course, because non-union guys actually have to work to keep their jobs!!!!! :whistling2:


That's just the dope talking... :jester:


----------



## LGLS

1900 said:


> Let's all get wasted.
> 
> If 52% of the country believes that something should be legal, shouldn't it be made legal? http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/us_world/Its-420-in-America.html


No.

Do you think MOST Americans wanted to give blacks equal rights?


----------



## steelersman

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> No.
> 
> Do you think MOST Americans wanted to give blacks equal rights?


apples and oranges


----------



## Speedy Petey

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Do you think MOST Americans wanted to give blacks equal rights?


And YES, I think it is very safe to say they do.


And I agree, apples to oranges.


----------



## brian john

Speedy Petey said:


> And YES, I think it is very safe to say they do.


Depends on what part of the country you were in.




> And I agree, apples to oranges.


I think when a person had munchies they want something sweet not something healthy.

And I agree, Kristy Kreme to Baby Ruth


----------



## brian john

In the war on drugs the government had it butt handed to it and we the taxpayers have peed buckets of cash down the drain.


----------



## randomkiller

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> That's just the dope talking... :jester:


 
I agree.


----------



## brian john

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> That's just the dope talking... :jester:


 
The poster or the narcotics he was indulging in?:laughing:


----------



## 1900

randomkiller said:


> I agree.


You're both just jealous :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Badger

Reality is for those that can't handle drugs. :laughing:


----------



## LGLS

Bob Badger said:


> Reality is for those that can't handle drugs. :laughing:


Yes... and rehab is for quitters. Nobody likes a quitter...


----------



## brian john

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Yes... and rehab is for quitters. Nobody likes a quitter...


 
I resemble that remark.


----------



## LGLS

brian john said:


> In the war on drugs the government had it butt handed to it and we the taxpayers have peed buckets of cash down the drain.


Even IF the government sucessfully waged war upon, and WON against everything from Meth to pills to acid to pot to alcohol to cocaine, PEOPLE would then turn to bleach, ammonia, mushrooms, cow dung, whatever and however it takes to get high.


----------



## brian john

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Even IF the government sucessfully waged war upon, and WON against everything from Meth to pills to acid to pot to alcohol to cocaine, PEOPLE would then turn to bleach, ammonia, mushrooms, cow dung, whatever and however it takes to get high.


 
Every year you will read stories about people drinking rubbing alcohol, Vicks Formula 44, antifreeze, Nyquil and a bunch more stuff, Mad Dog 20/20, Ripple.


----------



## 1900

Wow, I haven't heard the name Mad Dog 20/20 since high school. I remember going down to Newark where they'd sell it to us, I liked the Strawberry Banana.


----------



## Arc Angle

I like to pee for enjoyment, not employment.


----------



## 1900

Arc Angle said:


> I like to pee for enjoyment, not employment.


Why do people sponsor you?

BTW, my Mac warns me not to go to wetwolf.com, says it's full of malware.

EDIT: I just tried Google and they say the same thing about wetwolf.com. Maybe you should take them out of your signature, you wouldn't want to spread viruses on the forum.


----------



## Arc Angle

good question.

Arc Angle


----------



## 1900

Arc Angle said:


> good question.
> 
> Arc Angle


????


----------



## Arc Angle

yeah, i got an email from a customer today saying the same thing. I check the page sources and found a line of javascript on every freakin page of my site including pages that aren't linked to anymore. I don't do javascript... I just got done reloading all my pages and everything seems fine, the script is gone. Just got the wetwolf site, d-reamer is still good but they are both hosted by the same company. Tech support with my web host is supposed to still be open, but they ain't answering their phones. 

I'm a little miffed, I sent them off an email and will be on the phone in the morning. Now i really need a bong hit!

sig changed till Its figured out

Arc Angle


----------



## 1900

So you own those two sites?

When you said they were your sponsor I thought maybe those companies sponsored you in a sport or something.


----------



## Arc Angle

I do race jet skis, and Wet Wolf sponsors it. They kind of go hand in hand. i can go to a race and write the whole thing off on my taxes as advertising. 

Arc Angle


----------



## King of Queens

fuk that, if you do drugs when you aren't supposed to and you risk your income, your families income, then maybe you should be in another line of work. our jobs are serious.


----------



## erics37

King of Queens said:


> fuk that, if you do drugs when you aren't supposed to and you risk your income, your families income, then maybe you should be in another line of work. our jobs are serious.


You aren't "supposed" to work anything live either, but sometimes it is most prudent. I really feel disturbed when people talk about what other people are "supposed" to do. The point isn't that doing drugs is wrong or bad; that is a different debate. The point is that, unless you're coming to work under the influence or otherwise affected by drugs, your employer shouldn't have a damn thing to say about what you do in your private time.

Historically, prohibition has not and still does not work. Remember reading about the 18th Amendment? That sure didn't work out. The War on Drugs? Futile money pit. The problem is societal. Some people can't handle drugs... but there's channels they can work through to get help. Most users, however, can keep it under control. That doesn't necessarily mean it's a good thing to do, but it shouldn't be anyone's business but your own, unless you're directly affecting them.


----------



## King of Queens

ok, maybe i didn't use the english language effectively enough for you. if using drugs might get you fired, or hurt somone else, it really is time to think about your choice of hobbies. i can get my kids crayons and paper and use smaller words if you need?


----------



## brian john

erics37 said:


> Historically, prohibition has not and still does not work. Remember reading about the 18th Amendment? That sure didn't work out. The War on Drugs? Futile money pit. The problem is societal. Some people can't handle drugs... but there's channels they can work through to get help. Most users, however, can keep it under control. That doesn't necessarily mean it's a good thing to do, but it shouldn't be any one's business but your own, unless you're directly affecting them.


 
Agree, but in my expierence nothing positive comes out of getting high.

Be it with alcohol, pot, pills, crack, blow, or any thing involving needles.


----------



## Bob Badger

brian john said:


> Agree, but in my expierence nothing positive comes out of getting high.



So you do not like Cream, The Beatles, Hendrix, Joplin, The Stones ...............:whistling2:


----------



## TOOL_5150

Bob Badger said:


> So you do not like Cream, The Beatles, Hendrix, Joplin, The Stones ...............:whistling2:


A lot of bands now a days get high / use drugs but the difference with them is they sound like crap.



~Matt


----------



## Bob Badger

TOOL_5150 said:


> A lot of bands now a days get high / use drugs but the difference with them is they sound like crap.
> 
> 
> 
> ~Matt


A lot of bands back then sounded like crap, we just don'y remember them.




(Maybe Hendix and Joplin are bad examples...:laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150

Bob Badger said:


> A lot of bands back then sounded like crap, we just don'y remember them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Maybe Hendix and Joplin are bad examples...:laughing:


Hexdrix is one of my faves.

But for the most part I listen to bands started in the 90s, however, I am of a younger generation.

~Matt


----------



## brian john

Bob Badger said:


> So you do not like Cream, The Beatles, Hendrix, Joplin, The Stones ...............:whistling2:


Morrison, Joplin, Hendrix, drugs helped their careers, Cream Clapton was so screwed up at times they had to bring in other guitarist to play, Ringo says he has whole years where his life is a total blank he remembers nothing, George and John have nothing to say on this matter and Paul has to be brain dead he gave up half his fortune.


----------



## paul d.

if you can remember the 60's, you were'nt there.


----------



## electricalperson

i say we all get together and discuss this matter with a nice big doobie:thumbsup:


----------



## LGLS

electricalperson said:


> i say we all get together and discuss this matter with a nice big doobie:thumbsup:


It might be just the thing we need here...


----------



## 1900

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> It might be just the thing we need here...


I bet you'd like that huh? Junkie...


----------



## brian john

1900 said:


> I bet you'd like that huh? Junkie...


And you do not know the difference between a marijuana user and a heroin user.


----------



## 1900

brian john said:


> And you do not know the difference between a marijuana user and a heroin user.


It's easy to tell, lazy versus itchy :thumbsup:


----------



## electricalperson

1900 said:


> It's easy to tell, lazy versus itchy :thumbsup:


 not all people who smoke are lazy just the people who dont care about anything other than pot are the lazy ones


----------



## brian john

1900 said:


> It's easy to tell, lazy versus itchy :thumbsup:


 
Red eyed versus pimple faced and skinny.


----------



## sparkyboys

this thread has got way too silly.:thumbup:


----------



## LGLS

I vote to close, anyone second?


----------



## miller_elex

You all can get stoned, while I get high on Jeebus.


----------



## brian john

miller_elex said:


> You all can get stoned, while I get high on Jeebus.


 
As I told a close ex-stoner friend that ain't getting high on the lord, that is an LSD flash back


----------



## electricalperson

im willing to bet jesus smoked pot. i dont mean to offend anybody but doesnt the bible say every plant and herb is on earth is for people to enjoy? 

http://www.cannabisculture.com/backissues/cc11/christ.html

i would rather have guys that smoked after work or weekends than have guys that get drunk every night. 

i think drug tests our against our rights anyway personally i believe its against the fourth amendment.

if a guy screws something up or comes in obviously stoned or whatever then i believe a drug test is needed. if the guy smokes on his own time and it doesnt affect his work then theres no problem IMO. 

i know some people wont agree with me but its just my opinion


----------



## amptech

electricalperson said:


> im willing to bet jesus smoked pot. i dont mean to offend anybody but doesnt the bible say every plant and herb is on earth is for people to enjoy?
> 
> http://www.cannabisculture.com/backissues/cc11/christ.html
> 
> i would rather have guys that smoked after work or weekends than have guys that get drunk every night.
> 
> i think drug tests our against our rights anyway personally i believe its against the fourth amendment.
> 
> if a guy screws something up or comes in obviously stoned or whatever then i believe a drug test is needed. if the guy smokes on his own time and it doesnt affect his work then theres no problem IMO.
> 
> i know some people wont agree with me but its just my opinion


To answer your question, no, the bible does not say that every plant and herb is for our enjoyment, regardless of what the biblical scholars at cannabisculture would have you believe.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

I know the big time Pharmaceutical Companies here in Jersey drug test everyone who is gonna work there before the job starts.

I know this because all my pill popping "I am in huge denial thinking that I am not a dopehead because its prescription pain killers not heroin" mentality buddies brag about how the potheads sit home because they are dumb for not quitting pot in order so they can get on these jobs. 

The hypocrisy is grating.

And before this thread gets closed I'll give my .02

Doing any drugs or alcohol on the job is grounds for termination.

Alcohol trumps Marijuana in every aspect as far as the damage it causes.

There is a full blown epidemic of people abusing prescription medication going on right now, causing much more damage than any recreational drug user ever will.

Anyone see the ridiculous new Anti-drug commercial that has the cliche drug dealer outside of the convenience store telling the camera his business is slow, then the commercial tells parents to hide their prescriptions well because your kids will steal them to get high? So parents its ok for you to be all jacked up on Xanax and Percocet but before you get in your minivan to take your 5 year old shopping with you make sure you hide your meds so the 16 year old doesn't find them, I mean you don't want your kids snagging your stash...........I can't even wrap my head around that garbage.


----------



## brian john

electricalperson said:


> im willing to bet jesus smoked pot. i dont mean to offend anybody but doesnt the bible say every plant and herb is on earth is for people to enjoy?
> 
> http://www.cannabisculture.com/backissues/cc11/christ.html
> 
> i would rather have guys that smoked after work or weekends than have guys that get drunk every night.
> 
> i think drug tests our against our rights anyway personally i believe its against the fourth amendment.
> 
> if a guy screws something up or comes in obviously stoned or whatever then i believe a drug test is needed. if the guy smokes on his own time and it doesnt affect his work then theres no problem IMO.
> 
> i know some people wont agree with me but its just my opinion


You twist up some poison ivy if you like I will not partake, thank you.


----------



## electricalperson

brian john said:


> You twist up some poison ivy if you like I will not partake, thank you.


 no thanks ill pass on that


----------



## Lightning Bolt

rayelectric721 said:


> hey whats up guys, was just wondering...currently i take thyroid hormone because my bodies metabolism is slow...other than that i don't even drink or do anything crazy, will this actually fail me? i've heard from people in this specific union that they do a mouth swab...just wanted to know thanks fellas


 
It all depends on the job what kind of test. but if you explain your conditions they will test specific and you will be ok. Have not herd what you where saying about the drug test. Well unless you could not pass one.


----------



## sparkyboys

Ohhhhh shiFt, heres another history lesson!

when baby jesus was visited by the three wise men, they broughts gifts, one being (frankincense)

frankincense is a psychoative drug when burned on hot coals. the chemical compound in frankincense is (incensole acetate)
this was also widely popular back 3000 years ago and still used today by muslims, jews, hebrews and indians


----------



## Lightning Bolt

sparkyboys said:


> Ohhhhh shiFt, heres another history lesson!
> 
> when baby jesus was visited by the three wise men, they broughts gifts, one being (frankincense)
> 
> frankincense is a psychoative drug when burned on hot coals. the chemical compound in frankincense is (incensole acetate)
> this was also widely popular back 3000 years ago and still used today by muslims, jews, hebrews and indians


 
Well if you are not smart enough to pass one I would wonder about other abilities


----------



## MDShunk

sparkyboys said:


> frankincense is a psychoative drug when burned on hot coals. the chemical compound in frankincense is (incensole acetate)
> this was also widely popular back 3000 years ago and still used today by muslims, jews, hebrews and indians


Sure, which puts it in the exact same category as... hold on to your hats... lavender! In that it calms the senses. 

Some people really stretch things to try and explain their bad habits.


----------



## sparkyboys

MDShunk said:


> Sure, which puts it in the exact same category as... hold on to your hats... lavender! In that it calms the senses.
> 
> Some people really stretch things to try and explain their bad habits.


i just like showing people up on history. maybe one day, mr.shunk, i will be as great as an electrician as you. then i can show people up on that too.


----------



## LGLS

sparkyboys said:


> Ohhhhh shiFt, heres another history lesson!
> 
> when baby jesus was visited by the three wise men, they broughts gifts, one being (frankincense)
> 
> frankincense is a psychoative drug when burned on hot coals. the chemical compound in frankincense is (incensole acetate)
> this was also widely popular back 3000 years ago and still used today by muslims, jews, hebrews and indians


Well then that settles it. BTW, Jesus was ALSO nailed to a cross, just like you will be if you test positive.


----------



## sparkyboys

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Well then that settles it. BTW, Jesus was ALSO nailed to a cross, just like you will be if you test positive.


do you just post stuff without ever reading? I do not do drugs. read some of my posts. i have been clean for over a year. i got married and have a child now, my family is more important

YOU HACK


----------



## brian john

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I
> Doing any drugs or alcohol on the job is grounds for termination.
> 
> Alcohol trumps Marijuana in every aspect as far as the damage it causes.
> 
> There is a full blown epidemic of people abusing prescription medication going on right now, causing much more damage than any recreational drug user ever will.
> 
> .


AND THIS POST WAS THE BEST SO FAR....Prescription drugs are a major issue I have had two secretaries that were at one time decent workers get strung out on Scrips. One after a back injury one after numerous deaths in her family, then there was one electrician (he is in jail now), and another's employees wife, she kicked the meds.


----------



## LGLS

sparkyboys said:


> do you just post stuff without ever reading? I do not do drugs. read some of my posts. i have been clean for over a year. i got married and have a child now, my family is more important
> 
> YOU HACK


You DID do drugs up until about a year ago. In my book, you're far more likely to fall off the wagon being you're so aclimated to the drug culture. It is not just an item you stop buying... And to say "I've been clean over a year" is like a whore looking to get married saying she's an innocent virgin because it's been 12 months since she's turned a trick.

I've been CLEAN my entire life. So to me, YOU are the druggie, even though you quit. And you'll never be "clean" as long as I have.


----------



## steelersman

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> You DID do drugs up until about a year ago. In my book, you're far more likely to fall off the wagon being you're so aclimated to the drug culture. It is not just an item you stop buying... And to say "I've been clean over a year" is like a whore looking to get married saying she's an innocent virgin because it's been 12 months since she's turned a trick.
> 
> I've been CLEAN my entire life. So to me, YOU are the druggie, even though you quit. And you'll never be "clean" as long as I have.


only thing that's wrong with drugs, is that they are illegal.


----------



## steelersman

how can we live in the US and not be "free" to ingest whatever we want to?


----------



## user4818

sparkyboys said:


> this was also widely popular back 3000 years ago and still used today by muslims, jews, hebrews and indians


You are obviously wasted because "Jews" and "Hebrews" are the same thing.


----------



## steelersman

Peter D said:


> You are obviously wasted because "Jews" and "Hebrews" are the same thing.


doesn't mean he's wasted, he could just be "burnt out"


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I've been CLEAN my entire life. So to me, YOU are the druggie, even though you quit. And you'll never be "clean" as long as I have.


C'mon man that is extremely ignorant. So with that logic I assume you have never done anything wrong or something you have regretted and anyone that has can never be forgiven?

You have never seen a person clean their life up for the better?

I would assume you feel footing the bill for all the people incarcerated for minor drug offenses is worth it too? 

Oh and if you drink alcohol you are not clean, no matter what you think, legal drug or not.


----------



## sparkyboys

Peter D said:


> You are obviously wasted because "Jews" and "Hebrews" are the same thing.


umm your better read your history again. dont try to show me up.


----------



## Arc Angle

wow, this thread has almost turned into a unoin/non union thread, except it's that smokers/drinkers VS non smokers/drinkers.

Mebbee we should all sit down and have a toke and a beer. I bet after 20 minutes, none of us would be arguing.

Arc Angle


----------



## user4818

sparkyboys said:


> umm your better read your history again. dont try to show me up.


Ouch. You got me.


----------



## brian john

sparkyboys said:


> umm your better read your history again. dont try to show me up.


 
WHAT TO HECK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT. Now I have to question what you are shooting?


----------



## sparkyboys

brian john said:


> WHAT TO HECK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT. Now I have to question what you are shooting?


white tail deer, why you like hunting? i have this doe skin you can wear?

oh, peter d, said that jews and hebrews were the same and i said that they werent, is that what you were wondering about?


----------



## LGLS

steelersman said:


> only thing that's wrong with drugs, is that they are illegal.





steelersman said:


> how can we live in the US and not be "free" to ingest whatever we want to?


I agree, but the fact is they are illegal, and even if they weren't, for sure being high or drunk while working would not be acceptable. 

IMHO the entire "Drug War" is nothing but a makes works project for police, prosecutors and lawyers and corrections officers, parole officers, etc....


----------



## LGLS

Mr. Sparkle said:


> C'mon man that is extremely ignorant. So with that logic I assume you have never done anything wrong or something you have regretted and anyone that has can never be forgiven?
> 
> You have never seen a person clean their life up for the better?


I have but it's not the point. To say you're "clean for a year" as if one year were some kind of milestone is just silly. Not exactly pure as the driven snow, eh?



> I would assume you feel footing the bill for all the people incarcerated for minor drug offenses is worth it too?


I don't. I don't believe the government should be "mothering" it's people. People should be free to make their own choices, even the choice to do drugs. We should be free to fail. People aren't free when activities that cannot possibly be eliminated are criminalized. 



> Oh and if you drink alcohol you are not clean, no matter what you think, legal drug or not.


I never said I was clean, but alcohol IS legal. And once I'm retired, I might just utilize my gardening prowess to attempt other things, which at first I disliked, but hey I hated my first cigar too...


----------



## drsparky

sparkyboys said:


> white tail deer, why you like hunting? i have this doe skin you can wear?
> 
> oh, peter d, said that jews and hebrews were the same and i said that they werent, is that what you were wondering about?


Now that we are thoroughly humbled by your superior knowledge of minutiae of ancient civilizations. Can you work on modern spelling, capitalization and punctuation? It would make it easier for us infidels to read.


----------



## randomkiller

sparkyboys said:


> white tail deer, why you like hunting? i have this doe skin you can wear?
> 
> oh, peter d, said that jews and hebrews were the same and i said that they werent, is that what you were wondering about?


 
So, oh genius can you explain to us the difference in Jews and Hebrews???


----------



## LGLS

randomkiller said:


> So, oh genius can you explain to us the difference in Jews and Hebrews???


Hebrew: Think Rabbi.
Jews: Think Fran Drescher... :laughing:


----------



## sparkyboys

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Hebrew: Think Rabbi.
> Jews: Think Fran Drescher... :laughing:


now that is funny


----------



## sparkyboys

randomkiller said:


> So, oh genius can you explain to us the difference in Jews and Hebrews???


i can, but its very lengthy. so i will leave it to you, to figure out for yourself.


----------



## amptech

sparkyboys said:


> i can, but its very lengthy. so i will leave it to you, to figure out for yourself.


Short version: Hebrews were what they were referred to from the time of Abraham. Jewish refers to the same Hebrews after Mosaic law was introduced.


----------



## mattsilkwood

heres my take on the whole thing.
ive done just about any drug you can name and a whole lot of it, 
ive drank enough to float a battle ship.
i also made the choice not to do that anymore

if a guy does meth or heroin on saturday night he will still be f***ed up come monday morning.

if a guy drinks till the wee hours he will still be f***ed up the next morning.

if a guy smokes a joint before bed he will wake up just fine.

that being said it shouldnt matter if a guy screws chickens on his time as long as it doesnt affect his work.

you may not like my tattoos or my long hair and i may not like the way your yard looks like or the car you drive. is that going to affect our work? no.

the only reason drugs are illegal today is racism, it started back at the turn of the century with opium as a way to oppress the chinese, i believe in san fransico.

all im saying is whatever happened to the idea that we are free to make our own choices?


----------



## paul d.

i really dont think its relevant whether you approve of drug use or not. my co. requires a drug test to hire on. theres random testing. in event of job related accident/injury you're tested. to get acsess to the job i'm on now you have to test. its a fact of our working life ( construction ). they make the rules. but thats o.k.


----------



## randomkiller

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Hebrew: Think Rabbi.
> Jews: Think Fran Drescher... :laughing:


 
Being that I am Ashkenasi Jewish, I think of Fran Drescher as an NYC Syrian.


----------



## randomkiller

sparkyboys said:


> i can, but its very lengthy. so i will leave it to you, to figure out for yourself.


 
Bet ya really can't.


----------



## sparkyboys

randomkiller said:


> Bet ya really can't.


what?.....you mean that you are a german jew. get outa here.

and its ashkenazi, not ashkenasi. learn more about yourself before asking me.


----------



## amptech

Two things really surprise me about this thread:

1) That it has strayed in such an abstract direction from the original topic.

2) That LGLS hasn't tried to make the argument that if Moses had been a better organizer the Hebrews could have unionized and shut down the pyramid jobs and gotten their freedom(as well as health insurance, retirement and back pay) from the Egyptians.


----------



## user4818

amptech said:


> 2) That LGLS hasn't tried to make the argument that if Moses had been a better organizer the Hebrews could have unionized and shut down the pyramid jobs and gotten their freedom(as well as health insurance, retirement and back pay) from the Egyptians.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## electricalperson

this is getting rough


----------



## amptech

Hey, I'm just kidding! I couldn't resist.


----------



## LGLS

amptech said:


> Two things really surprise me about this thread:
> 
> 1) That it has strayed in such an abstract direction from the original topic.
> 
> 2) That LGLS hasn't tried to make the argument that if Moses had been a better organizer the Hebrews could have unionized and shut down the pyramid jobs and gotten their freedom(as well as health insurance, retirement and back pay) from the Egyptians.


Well now that you mention it, the pyramids were a public works, prevailing wage job... but then again, the prevailing wage was, you worked you got to live...


----------



## randomkiller

sparkyboys said:


> what?.....you mean that you are a german jew. get outa here.
> 
> and its ashkenazi, not ashkenasi. learn more about yourself before asking me.


Instead of worrying about a typo (at over 3000 posts) maybe give a real world answer to the question at hand.


----------



## sparkyboys

yeah lets get off religion. that can make people really upset. not that i am trying to do that.
lets all go back to the question that started this thread, which is.......
drugs. 
i prefer marijuana. i also like growing my own too. but i would not do ANY other drugs, not that i have not tried most of them. but there are rules to doing drugs, if there are no rules then doing them can have them doing you....understand that? my rules are... no crack, no heroin, no needles, and no salvia divinorium. but have tried everything else. i know i have faults but who doesnt, oh and i do not drink alcohol either.

so what ever mean you have to say, go ahead. because i know what kind of person i am today, which is a good one. yeah i go to church every sunday with my wife, i go to work everyday, i bring home a fat check, but she brings home more, that does not bother me. she wants me to get that license though, she wants that big house on ten acres and a pool, and that fat ride. so i am working toward that! 

and if i choose to smoke some high grade marijuana that i grew myself, then so be it. it is my choice. but my dog, my boy, and my wife comes first and nothing else.

so go AHEAD, bring it!


----------



## 34sweetness34

elliottsmith said:


> i believe the issue of drug-testing is one of politics. Marijuana is much less toxic to the organs than, say, alcohol, or even tylenol. I've been around drunk people and i've been around stoned people, and i have to say that people who drink are much more disorganized and sloppy as opposed to people who smoke some cannabis. Cannabis, unlike alcohol, does not cause permanent brain damage; something that should be considered when we allow rampant alcoholics (or even regular "social drinkers") to perform electrical work.
> 
> I really believe that it is hypocracy to accept alcohol use while not accepting cannabis use. The laws are not based off science or fact; but based off biased and half-truths brought forth to an unsuspecting public back in the 1930's, when the plant was first criminalized.
> 
> I do not condone the use of any substances, legal or illegal. However, i do believe that alcohol is much more imparing than cannabis.


enough said!! Amen brother (668)


----------



## 34sweetness34

tool_5150 said:


> getting stoned is illegal though. Drinking and owning guns [in my state] is not.
> 
> Just a thought, i didnt read the whole thread.
> 
> ~matt


do some research on many people die a year because of guns and alcohol opposed to marijuana!!!!! Its bass ackwards


----------



## brian john

34sweetness34 said:


> do some research on many people die a year because of guns and alcohol opposed to marijuana!!!!! Its bass ackwards


What about in cars? Lets outlaw them!


----------



## birdman

*doper electricians*

Three points:

1. Anyone who risks his career and livelihood for dope is a fool/idoit/moron/stupid. Sorry, there are no smart drug users .

2. If it's not addictive just be a man and quit right now.

3. I never heard that alcohol abuse was recommended or accepted. In Canada drunk driving is penalized like drug trafficking.


----------



## bward76

birdman said:


> Three points:
> 
> 1. Anyone who risks his career and livelihood for dope is a fool/idoit/moron/stupid. Sorry, there are no smart drug users .
> 
> 2. If it's not addictive just be a man and quit right now.
> 
> 3. I never heard that alcohol abuse was recommended or accepted. In Canada drunk driving is penalized like drug trafficking.


Wow, that must have really pissed you off to have dug that up from 4 months ago.


----------



## nitro71

I don't like dopers so I have no sympathy for them and support stringent drug testing. Less competition for jobs for ME that way. Bottom line is our country has decided they are illegal. Doesn't matter what you think about that but that's the way it is. Change the laws if you don't like them.


----------



## william1978

nitro71 said:


> I don't like dopers so I have no sympathy for them and support stringent drug testing. Less competition for jobs for ME that way. Bottom line is our country has decided they are illegal. Doesn't matter what you think about that but that's the way it is. Change the laws if you don't like them.


I agree. The POS company that I work for on one of the hospital jobs after a safety meeting the GC locked the gate and had a mandatory drug test and somewhere between 15 to 20 of the guys that work for the same company that I do failed so what does the company do with those men they move them to another job.:furious: I think they should have been fired no questions asked, because the company says the are a drug free company what BS.


----------



## steelersman

You guys need to stop hating on people who do drugs. Don't worry about what they do on their own time after hours. This should have no bearing whatsoever on whether they give them jobs or not. And I don't even use drugs, but I swear to Dog if I want to use them I should have every right to do so. This country isn't free. In fact it's far from it. Wake up sheeple!


----------



## william1978

steelersman said:


> You guys need to stop hating on people who do drugs.


 Why?


----------



## bward76

I just took a saliva test last week for a job at an Airport where I'll be heading in a few weeks. I told a guy I knew that is also going out there who I know smokes a little weed. He said there's a gum he's buying online ($90 a stick) that guarantees a pass. Damn I'm in the wrong business.


----------



## steelersman

william1978 said:


> Why?


Because it's none of your business what anyone does. Mind your own business plain and simple.


----------



## EDM

steelersman said:


> Because it's none of your business what anyone does. Mind your own business plain and simple.


Sure it is. I don't want a crack, heroin, or meth addict working for me. Not only is there a MUCH greater chance for them to get hurt, there is also a very large chance of them stealing from me. 

Weed, on the other hand, is a different story.


----------



## birdman

*Gum*

That gum adds four inches to your penis and gets you ten million dollars from Nigeria too! I get the ads every day.

Back to the dope, if it was just at home and nobody knew we would not be talking about it. 
I'm from a doper local. Some of our members show up on Monday too stoned to work, get stoned while driving to work every day, take drugs in the toilets while at work and can't work a full week because they need to score drugs before the weekend. Pot smokers now need a bit of coke, crack, ketamine and ecstasy to get by. We are looking like fools and don't think that the contractors and customers don't notice. We are losing work. Ask around, you won't find many people who want their electrical work done by stoners. 

One thing that the stoners don't get is that if there is legalization there will be way more testing than there is now. You will not be able to drive or do industrial work if you are a user. It will be assumed that anyone can be a user and the onus will be on you to prove that you are not.


----------



## william1978

birdman said:


> That gum adds four inches to your penis and gets you ten million dollars from Nigeria too! I get the ads every day.


 :laughing:


----------



## user4818

birdman said:


> I'm from a doper local. Some of our members show up on Monday too stoned to work, get stoned while driving to work every day, take drugs in the toilets while at work and can't work a full week because they need to score drugs before the weekend.


Where exactly in Canada are you? 

Your description could be just about any construction site in the U.S. I read a statistic somewhere that fully 50% of trade workers are also regular drug users.


----------



## william1978

Peter D said:


> Your description could be just about any construction site in the U.S. I read a statistic somewhere that fully 50% of trade workers are also regular drug users.


 That is a shame.


----------



## user4818

william1978 said:


> That is a shame.


Does it surprise you though? Not me. :no:


----------



## william1978

Peter D said:


> Does it surprise you though? Not me. :no:


 No not at all.


----------



## birdman

I do not want to say which local in a public forum as it would prejudice our work picture. I would participate in a positive and effective effort for improvement if I knew what that is. The incidents that I mention are extreme but I have seen them all in the past two years on our sites.

This is a narcotics producing and exporting region. The drug culture so prevalent that our Member of Parliament is working to help a cocaine smuggler. Drug use is considered to be normal here.


----------



## user4818

birdman said:


> This is a narcotics producing and exporting region. The drug culture so prevalent that our Member of Parliament is working to help a cocaine smuggler. Drug use is considered to be normal here.


Must be British Columbia then.


----------



## LGLS

MDShunk said:


> Pretty much any drug test you'll ever take has a form you fill out first that asks you for the list of any prescription and nonprescription medications you might be taking. They'll discount those if you show up hot on the drug test for something similar to what you're prescribed.


Actually... no that would be illegal. Neither your employer nor your employer's assignees are permitted to ask you health questions such as "what drugs are you taking?" 



> Here's an inside tip... drug tests are expensive and, as a result, very few of them are all that comprehensive to help control costs. Alconol, THC, cocaine, heroine, and amphetamines are often all they test for. Unless something you're taking mimmicks one of those, 9 times out of 10 you're going to be just fine. The high-dollar drug tests test for a lot more. I'm not sure what they might be having you take in your area, and the lab will never tell you.


IF your test comes back positive, have the LAB call your DOCTOR who prescribed the medication and your doctor can explain why an aspect of the test came up positive. 

You do NOT need to divulge the medication or the what-fors to anybody else.


----------



## LGLS

paul d. said:


> just curious; does the IBEW offer a re-hab program if they find " something"? we have random testing as required by contract with whoever govt. project were working on. if anybody fails the test they can go to re-hab class , then go thru evaluation and usually go bact to work in 7-10 working days. paul


7-10?!?! That sucks!!! We get a whole month on "the farm" with pay!!!:thumbup:


----------



## cdnelectrician

All I can say is that I agree that people should not be coming into work under the influence of anything. But, what you want to do on your own time....is your business and yours only. I do not agree with drug testing. I think that if someone has a serious drug/alcohol problem it's going to become pretty obvious prettttty fast (seen it). Deal with it then, don't get into my personal life when I'm not the one with the problem.


----------



## Bendezium

I'm curious about how the union feels about medical marijuana. Has anyone had any experience with this?


----------



## user5941

If you are injured on the job you will be drug tested at the hospital and if you fail you will be denied workmans comp benefits that was the new law passed in Missouri.


----------



## bward76

Bendezium said:


> I'm curious about how the union feels about medical marijuana. Has anyone had any experience with this?


Well its a lot smoother than the stuff from mexico. Maybe we should organize these growers Ha Ha.


----------



## gardiner

Before going into this let me state I have not done drugs in over 30 years and I do not drink both of these are by choice. Further to that statement when asked to do a drug test I tell the employer he is renting my services and as of now the tenancy is terminated. 

I will also admit I have only been asked about a drug test three times and in each case it had to do with dealing with a project being lead by a company not of Canadian origion from that only one of the times by refusing did I not work. Amazing rules get thrown out the window when there are not enough people willing to go along with it.Everyone remember as with every situation the more the people allow to be done to them the more that will be done. 

Many drugs are considered illegal not because the people felt they were wrong but because the government after being wooed by special interest groups made them illegal. Amazing what the beer, liquor and tobacco industry has been able to do isn’t it.

Now I am not a Union member for some strange reason I like to have my freedom and not have to bend over to others. I’m not American don’t live in the “Land of the Free” but then from the sound of it none of you do either. I believe a man comes to work drunk or stoned kick him out, but what he does on the weekend in the privacy of his own home is not the business of the employer or the Union (thought this group promoted brotherhood not big brother).


----------



## PhatElvis

rewire said:


> If you are injured on the job you will be drug tested at the hospital and if you fail you will be denied workmans comp benefits that was the new law passed in Missouri.


I bet there is a similar law in every state, and your right to "privacy and to do what you want on your free time" may cost you a lot if you are injured on the job and gives the insurance boys a free ride. It's a free country, do what you want but as a married man with kids, I take my risk factors very seriously.


----------



## user5941

Drug testing is just like doing a background check,illegal drug use is a crime plain and simple even when done on your own time.If you molested children on your own time and were caught I will see it on your background check and you will not be hired and if you use drugs on your own time it will show on a drug screen and you will not be hired.
Exposure to liability is a major factor for employers if you are involved in an accident and have drugs in your system then the first thing that happens is they will look at my drug testing policy and I better have one.
I spoke with my lawyer who told me if someone with a criminal history commits a crime while in my employ and I did not do a background check I can be found negligent.
I had an employee leave over our drug testing policy I hated to see him leave but it was not worth the liability he might create.As an employer I always have to look at the exposure I have to lawsuits and take steps to limit it.


----------



## PhatElvis

BINGO!!! Then after that employee drug user is turned down for workman's comp, he gets an ambulance chaser to sue you and the GC and god help you if you have any OSHA violations.


----------



## gardiner

To me employers in general, mandating the behavior outside the work environment or outside their business are an infringement of the employee’s rights. Plus I would like to know why someone going to lunch and having a few sociable drinks then going back to work in the office each day has the right to tell someone on the weekend he can’t smoke a joint. Just because person “A” is an executive either in the business or union and person “B” is just an employee who without person “A” might actually have to get his hands dirty again and work for a living. 

As far as I am concerned you hired me for my skills. If the skills are sharp and not interfered with (on drugs or booze while working) if I show up on time if I do what I am told then you have no right to look into what I do at home. If I break the law at home that’s what some of the taxes paid out is for pay the police to do their job. 

Fear of lawsuits that is something that I seem to hear from many on this forum, maybe it is time to fix the legal system so lawsuits go back to what they were intended for, helping the victim of some injustice. Or failing that shoot all the lawyers, I’m sure that the court system would start working and crime rate would go down at the same time.


----------



## user5941

gardiner said:


> To me employers in general, mandating the behavior outside the work environment or outside their business are an infringement of the employee’s rights. Plus I would like to know why someone going to lunch and having a few sociable drinks then going back to work in the office each day has the right to tell someone on the weekend he can’t smoke a joint. Just because person “A” is an executive either in the business or union and person “B” is just an employee who without person “A” might actually have to get his hands dirty again and work for a living.
> 
> As far as I am concerned you hired me for my skills. If the skills are sharp and not interfered with (on drugs or booze while working) if I show up on time if I do what I am told then you have no right to look into what I do at home. If I break the law at home that’s what some of the taxes paid out is for pay the police to do their job.
> 
> Fear of lawsuits that is something that I seem to hear from many on this forum, maybe it is time to fix the legal system so lawsuits go back to what they were intended for, helping the victim of some injustice. Or failing that shoot all the lawyers, I’m sure that the court system would start working and crime rate would go down at the same time.


 Remember the job belongs to the employer. As long as they remain within the law an employer can require anything they like ,you have the right to refuse but you do not have a right to the job.


----------



## user5941

PhatElvis said:


> BINGO!!! Then after that employee drug user is turned down for workman's comp, he gets an ambulance chaser to sue you and the GC and god help you if you have any OSHA violations.


 Actually as long as I maintain workmans comp I cannot be sued for a work related accident that was not caused by my negligence.


----------



## sparky105

cdnelectrician said:


> All I can say is that I agree that people should not be coming into work under the influence of anything. But, what you want to do on your own time....is your business and yours only. I do not agree with drug testing. I think that if someone has a serious drug/alcohol problem it's going to become pretty obvious prettttty fast (seen it). Deal with it then, don't get into my personal life when I'm not the one with the problem.


I am down the road from you, work out of 105 and in 20 yrs have never heard of a drug test on the job here unless you do damage at the IOL refinery. Can they even ask us here in Ontario to do a drug test ?


----------



## gardiner

I do have the right to refuse and as I said previously I have refused and I have seen enough people refuse that the employer changed their policy and dropped the test. Nice part of being in areas where jobs outnumber people.
What I am sying is the ability to dictate what a person does outside of the workplace is wrong. The employer pays for someones services x number of hours per day and x number of days per week. If the employer is paying me compensation at home then he or she can have a say in what I do "no compenstaion equals no say". After all slavery is suppose to be frowned on in most civilized countries today, and to me someone that thinks because they pay spmeone for their services they can now dictate what that person does 24/7 is a form of slavery. 
As I said if the person shows up drunk or stoned then send his a** to the unemployemnt line. But if he is sober and straight "back off" its not any of your business. Are taxes pay for professionals to look after unacceptable behavour not employers or Unions.


----------



## gardiner

sparky105 said:


> I am down the road from you, work out of 105 and in 20 yrs have never heard of a drug test on the job here unless you do damage at the IOL refinery. Can they even ask us here in Ontario to do a drug test ?


I think they are allowed to ask. But I know of no Canadian based company that would ask. Why take the chance of having no one pass and not being able to complete the job. 

There is a story of a company asked to send some employees (not electricians but construction related) to the States to do a job out of 267 employees only three were allowed over the boarder and when they arrived they failed the American companies drug test and had to be sent back. :laughing:


----------



## sparky105

gardiner said:


> I think they are allowed to ask. But I know of no Canadian based company that would ask. Why take the chance of having no one pass and not being able to complete the job.
> 
> There is a story of a company asked to send some employees (not electricians but construction related) to the States to do a job out of 267 employees only three were allowed over the boarder and when they arrived they failed the American companies drug test and had to be sent back. :laughing:


That 's the resitual alchol from our beer it stays with u longer even the near beer up here will make you fail that test. :thumbup:


----------



## PhatElvis

*You are absolutely right!*



rewire said:


> Actually as long as I maintain workmans comp I cannot be sued for a work related accident that was not caused by my negligence.


In Texas you can. In fact you can be sued by an employee from your sub as a second tier employer...all the way down to the supplier of the sub, as long as it happens on the job site and can be connected you, there is some liability. 

gardiner- Here is free unsolicited sincere advice: 

YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY RIGHT! 

You can be right or you can be employed. Sure sometimes you can be both, but as the lawyers get smarter, and the insurance companies get tougher those times may become more rare. 

When you are responsible for the livelihood of 50 men, and a small office staff, your perspective changes and if running a drug free environment makes you more appealing to your customers, and reduces your risks and insurance premiums then you may find yourself having to turn away pefectly good electrician who were right, but not employable. Now imagine that.


----------



## user5941

gardiner said:


> I do have the right to refuse and as I said previously I have refused and I have seen enough people refuse that the employer changed their policy and dropped the test. Nice part of being in areas where jobs outnumber people.
> What I am sying is the ability to dictate what a person does outside of the workplace is wrong. The employer pays for someones services x number of hours per day and x number of days per week. If the employer is paying me compensation at home then he or she can have a say in what I do "no compenstaion equals no say". After all slavery is suppose to be frowned on in most civilized countries today, and to me someone that thinks because they pay spmeone for their services they can now dictate what that person does 24/7 is a form of slavery.
> As I said if the person shows up drunk or stoned then send his a** to the unemployemnt line. But if he is sober and straight "back off" its not any of your business. Are taxes pay for professionals to look after unacceptable behavour not employers or Unions.


 If what you do on your own time impacts my business then I have every right to tell you not to engage in that activity as a condition of employement. In slavery you would have no choice but you do have a choice .
I always joke with the guys I don't want to see them on the 5 oclock news draped over a patrol car wearing a company T shirt.
This is no different than getting a speeding ticket in your private vehicle it affects my company insurance rate so I can require a clean driving record.
Drug use is just not an easy position to defend you simply make a choice between a job and drugs.I am going to keep drug users out of my workplace for the safety of others and to do that everyone gets drug tested.


----------



## bward76

PhatElvis said:


> In Texas you can. In fact you can be sued by an employee from your sub as a second tier employer...all the way down to the supplier of the sub, as long as it happens on the job site and can be connected you, there is some liability.
> 
> gardiner- Here is free unsolicited sincere advice:
> 
> YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY RIGHT!
> 
> You can be right or you can be employed. Sure sometimes you can be both, but as the lawyers get smarter, and the insurance companies get tougher those times may become more rare.
> 
> When you are responsible for the livelihood of 50 men, and a small office staff, your perspective changes and if running a drug free environment makes you more appealing to your customers, and reduces your risks and insurance premiums then you may find yourself having to turn away pefectly good electrician who were right, but not employable. Now imagine that.


Good edit...I caught that.


----------



## gardiner

I can see the arguement of affecting business if the drugs or alchol is done on the job or directly before or during. but what done on the weekend is not your business.
I just wonder if you were faced with the labor shortages we have seen over the past few years if you would really turn down someone or even make a drug test manitory if by doing so you knew the chance of getting enough labor to do the job might very well be impossible. 
Amazing how ideals and morals in business change when money is involved. 
And I still think most of this thread and opinions stated stinks of totalitarianism and fear.


----------



## John Valdes

Obama has told the feds and the states they will no longer pursue grow-ops and dispensaries. That state law trumps federal law in this regard. This is the first President that has clearly paved the way for legalization of marijuana. I applaud his action.
Now, what is needed is further action to legalize all drugs. All drugs including heroin and cocaine. Growing your own marijuana should be no different than the summer garden of tomatoes and peppers. This would eliminate the shady side of drug use. As said earlier, we can most likely reduce our prison populations by a significant percentage. And yes, the DEA and agencies like this go and stand in the unemployement line like everybody else. 

Treat drugs just like alcohol. Same safe driving laws ect.......

And please, no drugs on the job. If you must, do it at home when you are not on call.


----------



## steelersman

Well said John.


----------



## BryanMD

John Valdes said:


> ...what is needed is further action to legalize all drugs. All drugs including heroin and cocaine... Treat drugs just like alcohol. Same safe driving laws ect.......
> 
> And please, no drugs on the job.


Just repeal the laws that were put in place for all those wrong reasons:
legalize all natural state agricultural product
medicalize all pharmaceutical product

As to employers... they can discriminate in hiring and retention for pretty much anything (outside the big 7) that they choose to *consistently* apply to all applicants and employees. Don't like it? start your own company.


----------



## Bendezium

John Valdes said:


> Obama has told the feds and the states they will no longer pursue grow-ops and dispensaries. That state law trumps federal law in this regard. This is the first President that has clearly paved the way for legalization of marijuana. I applaud his action.


It is pretty cool in my opinion, but I wouldn't jump to conclusion that legalization of drugs will make accountability disappear if they are found in your system after an accident. As PhatElvis has said, lawyers will dig up anything possible and use it against you.


----------



## user5941

PhatElvis said:


> In Texas you can. In fact you can be sued by an employee from your sub as a second tier employer...all the way down to the supplier of the sub, as long as it happens on the job site and can be connected you, there is some liability.


 Sucks to live in Texas. Workmnas comp was set up just to stop lawsuits our legislature passed it into law that if you carried workmans comp then employees had to accept what the paid and could not sue.


----------



## PhatElvis

rewire said:


> Sucks to live in Texas. Workmnas comp was set up just to stop lawsuits our legislature passed it into law that if you carried workmans comp then employees had to accept what the paid and could not sue.


Yeah it would be nice if it worked that way here but Texas is the litigators playground. It's a bit more complicated than your state and I have probably said too much, I really don't want to give the wrong people ideas.


----------



## LGLS

rewire said:


> Sucks to live in Texas. Workmnas comp was set up just to stop lawsuits our legislature passed it into law that if you carried workmans comp then employees had to accept what the paid and could not sue.


But not 3rd parties, and definately not in the event the employer knowingly or irrespnsibly engages in reckless behavior or with depravity.

Worker's comp does not absolve an employer from responsibility, although many employers and employees think it does, and take full advantage.


----------



## LGLS

PhatElvis said:


> Yeah it would be nice if it worked that way here but Texas is the litigators playground. It's a bit more complicated than your state and I have probably said too much, I really don't want to give the wrong people ideas.


Yes... God forbid employees find out you can indeed sue your boss for being a prick. That would probably sink you.


----------



## PhatElvis

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Yes... God forbid employees find out you can indeed sue your boss for being a prick. That would probably sink you.


Case in point, some guys would rather sue for anything than actually work at the job they are supposed to be the best in the world at. Frankly I am surprised you freely admit you support suing someone for personal reasons instead of actually having cause, but abusing the systems seems to be what you are all about.


----------



## user5941

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> But not 3rd parties, and definately not in the event the employer knowingly or irrespnsibly engages in reckless behavior or with depravity.
> 
> Worker's comp does not absolve an employer from responsibility, although many employers and employees think it does, and take full advantage.


 yes it does not provide blanket immunity but it does stop the majority of suits.The problem was a company could go bankrupt defending themselves every time someone cut theur finger.


----------



## aliusneo123

i have a stupid question. what happens if u test positive for marijuana in the d and a test after call out.do you have to inform someone about it?can u pick up another call if you think its cleared your system?What happens to your out of work number,and does it affect you in any way in regards with the union.Thanks in advance for the clarification..


----------

